# FTA satellite techs in the USA



## tek-empire (May 20, 2011)

hey does anyone know how to use the Bird Dog Ultra, and travel installing FTA satellites in this area?:eek2:


----------



## rocket69 (Oct 27, 2008)

fta is more talked about in the other sat from. use dishpointer.com to help you hone in on the bird it will help you with how much to turn the lnb clockwise in your location


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Hi tek-empire

The BIRDOG is easy to use. If you have the manual, read it as most of the functions are explained there.

If you have any specific questions, let me know.


----------

